# On what device do you usually use The Bell Tree?



## mintellect (Jul 8, 2015)

I usually use my IPad. It has the full site setup, and more portable than a laptop.
What do you usually use to browse the Bell Tree?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

I use the PC.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 8, 2015)

I use PC, because I usually browse while I'm doing something else, like playing HotS or Town of Salem.


----------



## Flop (Jul 8, 2015)

On my phone, since I'm always on the go.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I use all three equally (phone set on the full site, ipad, laptop)


----------



## creamyy (Jul 8, 2015)

I use my laptop.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm always on my galaxy, I broke my laptop a couple months ago lol.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 8, 2015)

I prefer using PC or laptop because mobile can be difficult to reply quickly. but if I'm on mobile, it's usually my ipad mini


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 8, 2015)

I use my laptop for the most part, but I'll log in on my phone if I'm out and about.


----------



## Mango (Jul 8, 2015)

what why do you weirdos use ur non computers

i legit only use my desktop and the only time i used my phone was to let someone know i couldnt open my gates because i wanst home wtf why wouldnt u use ur computer


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 8, 2015)

Computer mostly, tablet or my laptop when I'm not in my room, or my phone which I don't like replying to threads with as much and for some reason spoilers don't show up on it.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 8, 2015)

ipad, then computer, then phone


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

My windows 7 laptop... I wouldn't view this place on my itouch, heeelllll no. I'd have to zoom in to see anything... I don't think this place has a mobile friendly site.


----------



## Amyy (Jul 8, 2015)

my pc, and if im in bed then sometimes on my phone


----------



## punyparker (Jul 8, 2015)

my iphone
that is if i'm too lazy to get out of bed haha~


----------



## Heyden (Jul 8, 2015)

my Nexus 7
sometimes my computer

and my phone whenever there are collectable restocks because it loads faster on there


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2015)

almost always my laptop b/cos its always on but if im in bed then i'll be on my ipad bcos i cbf to move


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2015)

On my MAC or my PC. I sometimes use the Wii U when I want to check up on something.


----------



## Rizies (Jul 9, 2015)

Typically I am on my chromebook. I don't like using my phone, and my tablet is pretty much so old its dead.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

People use a lot more than I thought to get online... I never really thought that people actually used their consoles brrowsers... I use to use the wiiu one, but it liked to freeze on me.. ;-;


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 9, 2015)

I previously used my iPad a lot for TBT, but I usually just use my laptop now.


----------



## Cress (Jul 9, 2015)

Mostly my phone, but I use PCs and laptops occasionally.

And I'll use the Wii U browser when I'm bored lol


----------



## ajpinky (Jul 9, 2015)

Mostly on wii u


----------



## tumut (Jul 9, 2015)

Android tablet.


----------



## Azza (Jul 9, 2015)

I use either my iPad mini or iPad Air. I just swap from one to the other when one gets flat  I have a laptop that I could use but it takes ages to turn on, and the iPads are so much more portable. I can't imagine someone going on TBT on a PC.


----------



## Murray (Jul 9, 2015)

I use my laptop nearly always


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2015)

Mostly android tablet sometimes laptop and very rarely phone


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2015)

I was like the only kid to grow up without a laptop (I had a desktop) until I was 18. Now I feel like if I'm on my laptop I should be doing college work which is why I finally got one. So, I'm usually on my iPhone because I'm used to it. But sometimes I'll be on my laptop if I know I'll be posting a lot.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 9, 2015)

Used to mostly use my phone...then my laptop if I felt like turning it on. Now I almost exclusively use my Galaxy Pro Tab. It's big enough to view threads without having to zoom in and way less bulky than my laptop.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 9, 2015)

iphone 6

my computer for mafia


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 9, 2015)

I mostly use my laptop.  I only use my phone when I'm really desperate to check the site for whatever reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

my laptop x))


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 9, 2015)

Laptop or when I'm not at home my phone


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't own a laptop so I use my iPad. It's just 20 times easier then a laptop on my opinion.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 9, 2015)

iPad or pc/laptop


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 9, 2015)

My laptop or desktop. I don't like using forums on mobile, everything's so small and scrunched up.


----------



## sour (Jul 9, 2015)

My PC or laptop. I don't like the way forums look on my iPhone, and the iPad keypad drives me nuts.


----------



## Cap'n Coco (Jul 9, 2015)

I use my laptop and rarely use my mobile


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2015)

My desktop.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2015)

Laptop.


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 9, 2015)

I generally only use my laptop because i've tried on my phone and it's not great  because alot of stuff doesn't show so it makes it harder to use on the phone browser.


----------



## Forek (Jul 9, 2015)

Ipad mostly


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 9, 2015)

Laptop at work, ipad at home.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2015)

I use my phone the most because I'm on the go a lot but when I'm at home it's usually my laptop.


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 11, 2015)

I use my laptop, as I don't have an iPad or tablet. I've tried it on my phone but as Chunky mentioned, it's not so nice to work with. I don't know if that's just my phone but there's no layout then


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 14, 2015)

I mostly use my Samsung tablet, and sometimes the computer.


----------



## Sdj4148 (Jul 14, 2015)

I use my computer during the day, but use my phone at night


----------



## queertactics (Jul 14, 2015)

it's an even tie between my android and my laptop -- but when using mobile, i always switch to desktop view.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 14, 2015)

iPad Air 1. I don't have easy access to a PC.


----------



## Curry (Jul 14, 2015)

I use a computer because the mobile version is terrible.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

I use my laptop all the time <3 I hate the mobile version ; __ ;


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm usually on my laptop and my phone


----------



## Klave (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm usually on my phone but it loads the desktop site which is all very nice for me and work great!


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 14, 2015)

Laptop. I don't like the mobile version.


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 14, 2015)

I prefer to use my laptop since the mobile version can be an annoyance to navigate (and it doesn't like to include my signature when I post... v.v)


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

My phone, if I'm not at home or if I'm downstairs.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 17, 2015)

Computer, laptop, ipad, iphone and ipod. I go between them.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

I use my Kindle Fire


----------



## Lauren (Jul 17, 2015)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I use my Kindle Fire



I was scrolling when i read this and thought it said killing knife for some ridiculous reason.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2015)

My 8-year old Windows Vista cpu. >_>


----------



## device (Jul 17, 2015)

mostly my computer and when im elsewhere i use a tablet (either my android tablet or ipad)


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jul 18, 2015)

My tablet pretty much always


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

My computer and sometimes my tablet.


----------



## Klave (Jul 18, 2015)

Mostly through my phone but I sometimes browse through my laptop instead. The belltree forums work pretty nice on my phone unlike other forums I used to be part of. This is great because I can post so much more instead of once every few days!


----------



## Mr Coffee (Jul 20, 2015)

I usually use TBT on the computer. I also like to use it on mobile at times.


----------



## Karminny (Jul 20, 2015)

I use my laptop usually


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

_I don't have a computer, so I've been using my iPad._


----------



## astraea (Jul 20, 2015)

Sometimes use my phone, but I find it so much easier on the PC and I can sit in front of it with my 3ds out.


----------

